# ADBA Show Riverside California 2009



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few of my pics from today. Not sure if I'm going back tomorrow. Lots of great dogs and tons of good people. Check back I'll post more photos as I get them done.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Wahoo!!! I sure wish I would have made it to the show. 

I just heard some results and am very proud of my Northwest and Canadian friends taking their wins!!!

- Sara


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice shots! Some great looking dogs out! Much better than the fun show that was held.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Nice shots! Some great looking dogs out! Much better than the fun show that was held.


You should have come down south!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> You should have come down south!


I had to work I was actually going to the UKC one but I just started back to work and have had to do some work thru this weekend getting everything put back together.

I have all weekends off now tho and will be heading down south for this up coming years shows! I have 4 dogs to compete this upcoming year so will will be everywhere lmao!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics and some good looking dogs


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Crazy Puppy!!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wish I would of new about this I was in riverside all thanksgiving weekend I would of loved to watch


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

nice pics. what kind of cam are you using?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> nice pics. what kind of cam are you using?


Thanks, they were all shot with a Canon 1D MKII with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Thanks, they were all shot with a Canon 1D MKII with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS


by any chance did you get any pictures of my dog. he was a fawn with green collor and leash.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

meno222 said:


> by any chance did you get any pictures of my dog. he was a fawn with green collor and leash.


I'm not sure, but I'll check when I get home today.


----------



## Outsider (Dec 4, 2009)

*PICS..*

Good job on the pics!! You took a nice pic of my lil black female (blue collar)...I've been checking back daily if you've downloaded any more..


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is two pics of my dog nalo
















he did not place on saturday but he did on sunday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's a good looking dog!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

this is what i came home with on sunday, a second place,first place and best of opposite


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome pics. I just have a question, its an honest question, not loaded by any means.

Why do a lot of those dogs pull/lunge on leash at a show??


----------



## arilicious420 (Nov 20, 2009)

great pics!! i live in Northern California how can i find out about shows up here i would love too go!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

arilicious420 said:


> great pics!! i live in Northern California how can i find out about shows up here i would love too go!!


I live in Nor Cal too and I never hear of any but I'm also interested on shows in our area. Can any one help us out.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Great dogs, great pics.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

some nice pics there


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> I live in Nor Cal too and I never hear of any but I'm also interested on shows in our area. Can any one help us out.





arilicious420 said:


> great pics!! i live in Northern California how can i find out about shows up here i would love too go!!


The SoCal show was listed for several weeks in the Event section here on GP. You can also check out the Calendar section of the ADBA, UKC and AADR for events in your area. Thanks for the compliments on the photos I'm glad everyone likes them.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

arilicious420 said:


> great pics!! i live in Northern California how can i find out about shows up here i would love too go!!


Because it's an ADBA show where most of if not all the dogs are Game Breed. The dogs you see in my photos are on the Hot Side so they have some drive.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Awesome pics. I just have a question, its an honest question, not loaded by any means.
> 
> Why do a lot of those dogs pull/lunge on leash at a show??


As Fink said, they are bulldogs and they allow it because, its showing the true character of the dogs. I went to an ADBA show once, my first dog show actually. I was surprised about how most of the dogs were acting a fool. But after it was explained to me I understood why. And respected it. You're not allowed to face dogs off or anything. They just like to see what they got.

And Fink, Nice pictures!!! I love the one of the dog standing on end and barking. That's a great shot.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meno222 said:


> this is what i came home with on sunday, a second place,first place and best of opposite


Nice! Is best of opposite, opposite sex?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Those dogs are in Beautiful condition!


----------

